# Help ID this plant



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

http://imageshack.us/f/84/20120108165729.jpg/


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am not sure what it is, but it doesn't look like an aquatic plant. It probably should be in a terrarium.


----------



## muddelicious (Dec 6, 2011)

Maybe it is Hygrophila Polysperma Rosanervig (sunset). But in emersed form. Leaves and other characteristics can change alot depending on whether its grown in water or out of it.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

muddelicious said:


> Maybe it is Hygrophila Polysperma Rosanervig (sunset). But in emersed form. Leaves and other characteristics can change alot depending on whether its grown in water or out of it.


Pretty sure its not that, but I could be wrong. I am with HeyPK on this one. Doesnt look aquatic at all really, but have no idea what it could be.

Where did you get it from? How long has it been in your tank for?


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

Checked its not H.Polysperma. The plant is in a friend hobbyists tank. He bought it from a shop which sells aquatic plants the shop owner couldn't name the plant it arrived in a shipment last week.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like _Alternanthera ficoidea_, a non-aquatic.


----------



## Pink_Lotus (Jun 11, 2011)

positive. it is a Alternanthera sp. 'Red Round'. malaysian LFS labeled it as aquatic plant though. but i seen this more beautiful as the terrestrial ornamental plant...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

There are other Alternanthera species that make good aquatic plants, like A. reineckii, but A. ficoidea (aka cherry hedge) is definitely not a true aquatic.


----------



## mangisda (Feb 3, 2010)

That is an Amadrowning Heplmecus Ibreathair.


----------



## kingearwig (Dec 14, 2008)

lol... I actually googled that name... the only thing that came up was this thread. Then I tried to pronounce it.


----------

